
Google Wants Kubernetes to Rule the World - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2016/11/08/google-wants-kubernetes-rule-world/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is likely a side effect of the fact that Larry Page wants to rule the
world.

